# Parallel Port unter Linux ansteuern



## Netzmeister (1. März 2004)

Hallo Alle miteinander,

ich suche momentan verzweifelt eine Lösung, um Zeichen an einen Thermodrucker zu senden, der an den Parallel Port meines Rechners angeschlossen ist.
Der drucker wird nicht über eine Printer Que, sondern soll direkt aus dem Programm mit seinen Steuersequenzen beschickt werden.
Hat jemand dazu einen Hinweis?

Danke, Dirk


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe: http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/javadocs/API_users_guide.html

Viel Spaß bei der Implementierung der Druckersteuerung ... ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------

